# How to crop to a vertical 3x2?



## kevinm (Jul 27, 2012)

I want to crop an image from it's current landscape 2x3 ratio (from-camera aspect ratio) to a portrait with the same aspect ratio (3x2) i.e. I want to crop it from the left and from the right until it's exactly the same aspect ratio as originally. Is there a way of doing this easily - rather than trial and error and watching the cropped dimension while cropping?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 27, 2012)

Kevin,

Hit the X key. There are other ways, but that's the easiest. If you need other ratios, you can create or use custom ones. Click where the arrow points:




Hal


----------



## kevinm (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Hal.


----------



## erro (Jul 27, 2012)

You can also drag a normal "landscape 3:2" crop and "force" it to become a "portrait 2:3" crop. Hard to describe in words, but just grab one of the corners and drag the crop marking until it flips to the other orientation.


----------



## kevinm (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Robert. I tried that and it worked too.


----------

